# 2005 GTO diecast models



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I thought some might be interested in this site I came across for 2005 GTO diecast models.

I especially like the interior and engine detail.

http://www.diecastmusclecars.com/05gto.htm


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Sweet! They look awesome... I'm going to get the whole set!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice i want the red one lol


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Man, thanks a lot GTO Jon I'm gettin' me a silver one. That will look sharp on my desk next to my 69' Carousel Red Judge.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'll bet getting plugs small enough to fill the spoiler-delete holes is a _bitch!_


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Lol I will buy one as soon as my 05' is sittin in the garage, then I can officaily join the ranks of having both badass GTO models. I will be selling my 04' Soon tho, for anyone interested. I have a bunch of pics posted, and no It will not include the In-Dash DVD player, im gonna put the stock deck back in. :cheers 
SasDawg.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

They need an IBM!!!!!!!!! Those look sweet!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That's cool, is it me or do the engine compartment look like an 04.... throttle cable, coolant res. on d/s fender, cruise control module on p/s fender.... hell, maybe it's too early. :cheers


----------



## whiteboyslo (Jun 25, 2005)

nice detail. any collectors out there know of this brand? are they on par or better than AutoArt? only gripe i have is the size of the decal on the steering wheel.

Mike


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Reminds me of the bazillion Hot Wheels my brother and I had in late 60's/early 70's. After a while, we outgrew them and ended pounding them flat with a hammer in the basement (saying stuff like "look out, telephone pole). 

Of course, we could now be selling them for a fortune on eBay -- along with the shoe boxes full of vintage baseball cards Mom threw out without asking us.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Reminds me of the bazillion Hot Wheels my brother and I had in late 60's/early 70's. After a while, we outgrew them and ended pounding them flat with a hammer in the basement (saying stuff like "look out, telephone pole).
> 
> Of course, we could now be selling them for a fortune on eBay -- along with the shoe boxes full of vintage baseball cards Mom threw out without asking us.



Too bad man.. I actually still have my whole like 500 car collection of them sitting in my closet (of course I just got them as a little kid from my dad when he collected them). But anyway I'm just waiting for the price to be right to sell out on them


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

No sense crying over spilled milk. Actually, beating the crap out of them was pretty fun. That and blowing up our model cars with M-80s.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Autoart makes a very nice Holden Monaro CV8...


----------



## ImpulseGTO (Jun 24, 2005)

In reference to the GMP GTO models. I haven't recieved my GTO model yet but I have all the Buick and police Mustang series that they sell. Quality is really good, even the packaging is nice, just when you get the model inspect the paint and make sure no broken parts (etc. exhaust). I have returned two in the past for paint quailty and minor damage but received a replacement with no problems. Nice models the 1/24 scale buicks are even better and more detailed. The 1987 Buick Grand National in 1/24 comes with floormats and a set of car keys in the ignition!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Those are supposed to be '05 models but the trunk badging is '04. Oops?


----------

